# Free Homeschool video site



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I was emailed this site this morning and thought I would share. I am not sure if it has been shared before here.

This website has all the magic schoolbus videos, etc. They are free to watch, though the site says "members". I looked through it for some other science videos - most seem to be animated but DH and I thought they were actually pretty good. 

http://www.efantasmicms.com/members/efantasmic/adminpages/WatchHomeschoolTV


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

this is really a GREAT site. i recently signed up & members do have tons of access... love it! www.efantasmic.com


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought it was good, espcially all the science videos.


----------



## valuikas (Dec 3, 2008)

I was also intrigued by eFantasmic, but about the only thing they have going for them is their great marketing. I did not find their things helpful or unique. So, I asked to cancel my subscription before my 30 day trial period was up and I have been unable to get a response. Now, I have been automatically charged another month. After multiple emails â still no response! BUYER BEWARE at this website.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't have to sign up for anything. . .


----------

